# Muyedobotongji Demo - Blog post



## Xue Sheng (Jun 15, 2017)

Don't often post here, but my second art was Taekwondo..... 40 years ago...so I am not sure it counts anymore 

Muyedobotongji - from the blog

Korean Comprehensive Illustrated Manual of Martial Arts



> Commissioned by King Jeongjo (r. 1740–1810) in 1790, the Muyedobotongji (or Muye Tobo Tong Ji, translating to "Comprehensive Illustrated Manual of Martial Arts") expanded on the eighteen weapons systems identified in the Muyeshinbo of 1758.


----------

